# NOT your Mom's Roast Beef!



## sw2geeks (Oct 3, 2011)

Unless your mom used a blowtorch and a grill!
Had some fun with a roast last night.
































More pictures and the recipe here.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh mama!

Me want!


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great!
Could you explain: how does torching it first eliminate the brown ring?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 3, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> Looks great!
> Could you explain: how does torching it first eliminate the brown ring?



Super high heat from the torch browns the outside without also over heating/cooking the meat .5"-1" into the roast that normally forms that brown ring.


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 3, 2011)

Steve, I like the way you slip your knives into your images. I just wish you'd buy some new ones


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 3, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Super high heat from the torch browns the outside without also over heating/cooking the meat .5"-1" into the roast that normally forms that brown ring.


well yeah, I see how that would would be the original effect. 
But how did he cook the roast the rest of the way through without the brown ring forming. Sous vide is the only way I knew of to accomplish this, but he cooked this on the grill?


----------



## mhlee (Oct 3, 2011)

Low heat cooking. 

If he cooked it at low temp in an oven or grill, the meat will not have a deep brown ring. Thomas Keller's recipe for Prime Rib uses this technique. Low temp roasting at first, then finishing with a blow torch to create a thin crust. It looks like the reverse also works.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep, I am cooking at a low heat, the torch jump starts the browning process on the outside, but there is no ring. It is just medium rare then the brown edge on the outside. The recipe is here which includes grill temps.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like you need to torch the inside some. I'll take mine with some brown ring all the way through thank you very much. :biggrin:


----------



## add (Oct 4, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Looks like you need to torch the inside some. *I'll take mine with some brown ring all the way through *thank you very much. :biggrin:



:eek2:

Get behind me Satan!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 4, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Looks like you need to torch the inside some. I'll take mine with some brown ring all the way through thank you very much. :biggrin:


 
i don't think I want to hang out with you. you disgust me!:bat:


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 4, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Looks like you need to torch the inside some. I'll take mine with some brown ring all the way through thank you very much. :biggrin:


----------



## chazmtb (Oct 4, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Looks like you need to torch the inside some. I'll take mine with some brown ring all the way through thank you very much. :biggrin:


 
You should be banned for making that statement


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## mr drinky (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the photos and the food looks great. What is the knife in the second picture?

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice, I need to make something like that. Looks like it's enough for lunch _and _dinner for one 

BTW, is that nakiri handle from Fish or from me? I think I stole his idea there and made a few similar ones...


Stefan


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 4, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Very nice, I need to make something like that. Looks like it's enough for lunch _and _dinner for one
> 
> BTW, is that nakiri handle from Fish or from me? I think I stole his idea there and made a few similar ones...
> 
> ...


 
It is from Fish. I have had it a long time and it is still one of my favorite nakiri's.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 4, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I love the photos and the food looks great. What is the knife in the second picture?
> 
> k.



It is a Mr. Itou


----------



## add (Oct 4, 2011)

sw2geeks said:


> It is from Fish. I have had it a long time and it is still *one of my favorite nakiri's.*


 
Maker?

Again, just great pics...


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 4, 2011)

sw2geeks said:


> Yep, I am cooking at a low heat, the torch jump starts the browning process on the outside, but there is no ring. It is just medium rare then the brown edge on the outside. The recipe is here which includes grill temps.



I see now, thanks. I mis-read something the first time through, my bad.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 4, 2011)

add said:


> Maker?
> 
> Again, just great pics...


 
It is a Watanabe with a fish handle.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 5, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I love the photos and the food looks great. What is the knife in the second picture?
> 
> k.


 
Here is a couple of more pictures of that Mr. Itou knife from when I made some grilled peaches.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 5, 2011)

That's nice. I also saw that Koki got a bunch of Itou knives in in late September. Most are smaller though, but about half have been sold out already. 

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 5, 2011)

My first J knife was going to be a Mr. Itou, but they were just out of stock. I ended up with a Tanaka from them instead.


----------

